# I know this is not budgie related (mods remove if needed)



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

Hi all I have been keeping budgies for a while but recently started getting into Chinese painted quail, does anyone know of a good inqubator ? I read lots of reviews online with conflicting reports. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be grateful. My budget range is from £50-£200. Again mods sorry if this post needs removed I just don't know where to ask.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I've moved the thread to "Other Birds"  I have no idea but maybe someone can point you in the right direction! Good luck


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> I've moved the thread to "Other Birds"  I have no idea but maybe someone can point you in the right direction! Good luck


Sorry friend I never seen the other birds topic thanks 🙂


----------

